# A peek inside North Korea's intranet



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2015)

Pretty interesting read, anyone here have any additional resources? https://www.northkoreatech.org/2015/07/06/a-peek-inside-north-koreas-intranet/



Another interesting read is here: http://nknetobserver.github.io/

Apparently they had a a CISCO router login public facing here http://175.45.178.142/(now removed) and the entire country only has one /22 block (175.45.176.0 – 175.45.179.255). The Pyongyang University of Science and Technology only has one public IP address. North Korea's telecommunications ministry also has a /24 from China Unicom. This pre-dates the activation of North Korea's own block, but as of 2014 it is still current: (210.52.109.0 – 210.52.109.255)

I guess we could thank the North Koreans for their IPv4 conservation and strict issuing policies.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2015)

Very interesting.

Any idea of what the IPs in the graphic above are for?

IPv4 conservation in practice is all over.  All big telcos in the US are NAT'd and need really not many IPs vs. massive sea of pay customers behind their setup.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like they have no DNS? All the URL's are IP's.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 9, 2015)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> Looks like they have no DNS? All the URL's are IP's.


For easier typing.

They do have DNS, they have their own Linux distribution too.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 9, 2015)

Are they still using Red Star OS for mostly everything?

More on Red Star OS:

https://richardg867.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/notes-on-red-star-os-3-0/
 



wlanboy said:


> For easier typing.
> 
> They do have DNS, they have their own Linux distribution too.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Are they still using Red Star OS for mostly everything?


I do believe so.

Also interestingly enough North Korea does have a very elite hacking team: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_121

Would be nice if there was more reading material about the group.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 10, 2015)

They have DNS.  

It's all in Korean though.  

Also yes they have their own Linux Distro.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 10, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Are they still using Red Star OS for mostly everything?
> 
> 
> More on Red Star OS:
> ...


They are switching from CentOS to Red Star OS - just look at the scans (apache states the distribution) of their IP space: https://github.com/nknetobserver/nknetobserver.github.io/tree/master/scans/


```
80/tcp  open  http    Apache httpd 2.2.15 ((RedStar 3.0)  DAV/2 PHP/5.3.3 mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips)
```


----------



## Nett (Jul 10, 2015)

Not to mention internet intranet in North Korea is free!


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice read I like reading about North Korea even though I think the governments and UN should assassinate the Kim family  for their torture and murder of innocent people because they think they can run a country.


----------



## JahAGR (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I've been reading northkoreatech for a while. Interesting look into what goes on there


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 12, 2015)

Ohhh dear leader how you have graced the people of  North Korea with your invention of the internet. /s


----------



## LiamCyrus (Jul 15, 2015)

I remember at the beginning of 2014 a Comp Sci/Networking major did an AmA in North Korea, and I think some of his responses shed some light on their infrastructure and how the country as a whole approached that type of tech: https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ucl11/iama_american_who_spent_the_fall_teaching/


----------

